# Set as target collection - keyboard shortcut



## Eagleburger (May 13, 2018)

As far as I can establish from Adobe's own LR keyboard shortcut page Cmd+Opt+Shft+B (on Mac) is supposed to set a collection as a 'target collection' - but I can't get it to work.

Keyboard shortcuts for Lightroom Classic CC

Am I doing something wrong??

Thanks very much


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 13, 2018)

I’m typing this on my iPad, but I would assume that a simple right-click on a particular collection should give you the option to set it as target (quick) collection.


----------



## clee01l (May 13, 2018)

Cmd+Opt+Shft+B (on Mac) sets the Quick Collection as the target collection  Only static  collections can be a target collection. So, first make sure you are not in a smart collection.  And I do not know of a shortcut for setting a target collection.
  As Johan says, a right click on the collection brings up the context menu with the menu item to set the selected collection at the target collection.  Context menus are IMO quicker than arcane shortcuts key that need to be remembered


----------



## prbimages (May 14, 2018)

So that documentation that Eagleburger has linked to is incorrect. Another related error in that same section is the claim that the shortcut "B" will "Add to Quick Collection". It does not, it adds to the TARGET collection.


----------



## clee01l (May 14, 2018)

prbimages said:


> So that documentation that Eagleburger has linked to is incorrect. Another related error in that same section is the claim that the shortcut "B" will "Add to Quick Collection". It does not, it adds to the TARGET collection.


The confusion that results from the fact that Initially the Quick Collection is the Target collection.    "B" always is the shortcut to add to the Target Collection.   I believe the correct information is found in Victoria's book.


----------

